# Success Finally! 1st yote



## tobusyhavinfun (Sep 7, 2006)

The guy has waited 4 years to get a shot and you want him to wait another 6 weeks so it can be worth something!!! Unreal! :help::help:

Good Job on the yote... you paid your dues...


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Is shooting yotes at night with that kind of gun legal? I thought you could only use a shottie or a rim fire at night? Am i wrong?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah it is illegal... im guessing the pics were just at night... me and my buddy have a pic of at night with our rifles in my pictures with a couple coyotes... as you walk from your calling spot carrying a yote it tends to be late by the time you get to your house to take pics... especially when they dont come in until right before dark....

but yes a 223 at night is illegal..

and you are correct just shotguns without buckshot and rimfires are legal


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

Whats with you guys? Shoulda waited six weeks and it would be worth somthing. For what they were paying for yotes the last few years it hasn't worth taking time to pull the hide off them. I have a real problem with them around my house. Am I suppossed to let them go till prime season and kill my dogs before I shoot them. Get a Life. Congrats on the dog . Hoefully many more to come whenever you choose to shoot them.
Oaks:


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

What's with us is that some of us hunt(and trap) for fur. Maybe I ought to compare this to QDM..eh? I pass on a 1 1/2 year old forkhorn and when it jumps onto the neighbor's property he shoots it. Yes, he may be hunting for meat, but the fact remains that his shooting small bucks defeats the intent to let them go so they can grow a rack. I fully understand it when guys shoot coyotes in order to protect pets and livestock (I don't buy them killing your dogs though.), but the fact still remans that guys who wait to shoot until the fur primes are getting short changed by other guys who go out early and just kill for the excitement and let the animal rot. It's the kind of thing that animal rights wackos love to document to make their point that we hunters are all just in this to kill. Let 'em go so they can grow....FUR!  I agree that coyotes taken early were very cheap last year. They are every year. I saw heavy furred prime coyotes bringing good money at a couple of state trapper association fur sales last winter. The DNR ought to make this a level playing field for all of us who go after coyotes. Make the season for hunting and trapping coyotes start and end on the same day instead of giving one group a 3 month jump on the other. That comment ought to stir the pot a little more!(LOL)


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

(perca's statement)
That comment ought to stir the pot a little more!(LOL)
__________________

:yikes: you behave yourself !! 

Yah its kinda hard to argue with the points that you made their perca. :help:


----------



## tobusyhavinfun (Sep 7, 2006)

I would venture to guess that less than 2% of the hunters in the entire state take game for the purposes of selling at any market. For most of us it is a hobby and a challenge that puts a little wild food on the table. Ever eat a coyote??:lol: I understand your point of wanting to wait for good fur but my intentions for shooting a coyote is to try and balance the predator-prey population for all game. I think it is out of whack in some areas. I hunt farms that used to have all kinds of game on them like Deer, rabbits, pheasants, quail, turkey, fox, muskrats, ducks etc.,etc. now they are just fewer deer and coyotes. Shooting coyotes is a management tool for me and many others not a source of income, I will never look for good fur. The next time I shoot a coyote I will post it up on here so you guys can take it to market cause i dont skin and tan and I am definately not gonna eat it.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

The coyote was shot during daylight hours, by the time I walked back to my truck, I had parked about 1 mile away, then drove back to pick up the yote, then drove home, it was dark, yes only rimfire and shotties are legal at night in MI.

If I am to shoot enough of them and get some experience under my belt on how to properly prepare them, I may sell the hides, I had told myself and my wife's request is also, that the first couple will be prepared for us, our house and home. oh and I do NOT let them rot, I appreciate all the game I harvest.

Most of my hunting has been done after deer season, when the hides would have been ideal, I Understand that, But I I WILL take them when I can, though I doubt I will do many early season ones, as I'm sure the coats will look poor.

If you don't like it too bad. I shoot them when i want and where I want (and am legally allowed) around here several years ago (just prior to me starting to hunt them i understand) there used to be a lot more of them, trappers have taken over a lot of the property where there would have been excellent hunting, I cant go there because of them....yet I'm not complaining, I say to them, good job, get the bastards and make money at it if you can, I just go to the next spot and keep trying.

Thanks for the congrats from you guys, It is a thrill, and hopefully there will be many more.
To the haters......:rant: away, I could care less.


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

Congrats on the Yote


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

You tanning it yourself or having it done? If having it done, about what does that cost?


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

I am having it done by Mike Hiner in Twin Lake $125.00 $80 if its already skinned.


----------



## Ringneck Wrecker (May 25, 2006)

Nice Job Rotty!!!

That's a great accomplishment, and one that I've not yet got to experience. 

I've trapped a few yotes in the last 2 years, but definitely don't depend on an animal's fur for my source of income. I guess that is the only way, I would get upset with someone. For you guys to comment on a guy's first yote is unbelievable. Keep you negative comments to yourselves especially when the guy did nothing to provoke you.

Keep shooting them!!!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats again Rotty on your first coyote. I hope we can all get along on here and don't get as nit picky as some of the other forums. The reason the season is open is cause the Dnr wants them dead.:gaga:

Last summer I had to kill about 50 **** and 5 coyotes because they were causing problems. This year I'm down to 16 ***** and 1 yote, so what. It's what I've got to do to keep my trapping rights on my farms.

No one on this forum is going to hurt anyone's fur check by harvesting a few blue coyotes. As a matter of fact we trappers shouldn't start till November 1 on coyotes and the nice ones don't even start showing up till the end of the month. The seasons start when they do to get maximum take. The only reason there is a season on coyotes is so we don't appear to be killing pups during the denning season.

Rotty your paying way to much for tanning.Coyotes only cost me 22 bucks to tan. 


Griff


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

griffondog where do you get yours tanned? Im interested in taking a yote but kind of feel bad for killing an animal and not using it. However if I could get a cheap price on a pelt it might help sway me. The prices ive looked at have been so-so. But I can handle 25$!


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

rotty said:


> The coyote was shot during daylight hours, by the time I walked back to my truck, I had parked about 1 mile away, then drove back to pick up the yote, then drove home, it was dark, yes only rimfire and shotties are legal at night in MI.
> 
> If I am to shoot enough of them and get some experience under my belt on how to properly prepare them, I may sell the hides, I had told myself and my wife's request is also, that the first couple will be prepared for us, our house and home. oh and I do NOT let them rot, I appreciate all the game I harvest.
> 
> ...


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Moyle mink and tan 866-826-3877. Case skin with the feet on and when you get them back you can split the belly if you want to. Let them know you want the feet saved. Pelt looks better if you turn the ears.

Griff


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

As Giff said, Moyles!

Don't go to USA Foxx Furs, unless you want the hide trashed.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> As Giff said, Moyles!
> 
> Don't go to USA Foxx Furs, unless you want the hide trashed.




usa foxx furs trashed the only hide I ever sent them,,,,,,,,,,,,
deer hide, they left the tail in and wore holes thru the hide- paper thin spots and hair was gone, the thing stunk of chemicals and later started to reek, I tossed it away after calling and getting a "were not responsible for how the hide was treated befroe we got it,,,," they suck! <--- IMHO.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats! At first you dont succeed try try again


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

Congratulations! They are worthy adversary and quite an accomplishment to take either by trapping or hunting. There are plenty more for the guy who wants a fur check. You are just as deserving of this animal as anyone else. I have never been able to call in and shoot one, but I have trapped them. Either way is difficult and you earned this one.


----------



## Joeker Jr.1 (May 13, 2008)

schweet! if i had more time on my hands id give it a go. ive been wanting to hunt em for a long time now, but barely have enough time or gas money to chase deer. Good job tho!


----------

